# My SS Islamorada 18



## George_Sawley (Mar 26, 2009)

No disrespect to management here! Easier to add a link then add a photo....
http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/chittum-skiffs/3131-my-ss-skiff.html



Not sure how many of you guys would like what I am going to do for myself but figured I would put it out there.

Hoping to cruise at least 25mph with a 20hp I know most don't consider 18' a micro but is it the size of the boat or what its powered with?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That's crazy, sickening, and badass all at the same time
Keeping that puppy that light will let it draft in a puddle


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

I like the direction this skiff is exploring !


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

If no deck support....why have a deck at all? The deck is an obstacle at this point. If that hull was mine, I'd give it 8" of gunnel all the way around and a flat little area on the hull floor for casting and call it a day...


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks great, George. Keep us posted.


----------



## George_Sawley (Mar 26, 2009)

I see what you are getting at there oysterbreath but 8 inch would take the spray rail away. There will be support for the deck. Deck will be reinforced to hold a Spider or regular casting platform. Plus bags can be thrown under the decks and rod racks will be under side decks. I was thinking about cutting about 2 inches or so off the shear of a hull, removing the spray rails then re attaching then at about have of their depth. Might also narrow up the boat a few inches, but need to play with this boat first to see what we get. 

But if you had interest in having a boat like that you let us know we would be happy to customize one for you.


----------

